# Paragon Path w/ no spoilers?



## John Doom (Mar 21, 2011)

My group is progressing nicely into Shelter from the Storm but I started to think about the possible paragon paths that were created for this adventure, and downloaded the PDF. I was dismayed to find that it was full of spoilers, or at least makes reference to things the players do not yet know. 

Is there anything out there with the paragon paths without all those additional spoilers, or has anyone chopped up the document sufficiently as to provide my guys with something of the sort?


----------

